# Playback failed. No audio/video packets received from server



## MyDTV (Mar 21, 2012)

Until recently, my system has consisted of a HR34 Genie, several HR24's and a Samsung SmartTV setup as an RVU client. I have a SWIM16 switch and a CCK that is connected to my SWIM switch and to my home network via Ethernet. My Samsung SmartTV is connected via Ethernet to my home network, and in this setup the Samsung RVU client can playback recoded content that resides on the HR34 and my HR24's without any problem.

Recently I added 2 newer Samsung SmartTV's and set them up as RVU clients. Both are connected via Ethernet and both have the most recent firmware update installed. On these RVU clients, I can playback recorded content that resides on my HR34 fine, but when I try to playback recorded content from an HR24, the playback will start in a minimized PIP in the upper left corner of the screen. I can see the video and hear audio, but it never goes to full screen and after about 20 seconds, playback stops and the message comes up saying ----- Playback failed. No audio/video packets received from server. Just to troubleshoot, I have tried changing the connection to coax from the SWIM to a DECA/Ethernet connection, but I still get the same result and error message.

Its weird that this works fine on the older Samsung TV, but not on the newer ones. I have double checked and no newer firmware is currently available. Perhaps its just some issue with the current firmware on the newer Samsung models?

Appreciate any tips or suggestions on other things to check or try that might help resolve the issue.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Have you tried resetting the HR34 and HR24?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

MyDTV said:


> Until recently, my system has consisted of a HR34 Genie, several HR24's and a Samsung SmartTV setup as an RVU client. I have a SWIM16 switch and a CCK that is connected to my SWIM switch and to my home network via Ethernet. My Samsung SmartTV is connected via Ethernet to my home network, and in this setup the Samsung RVU client can playback recoded content that resides on the HR34 and my HR24's without any problem.
> 
> Recently I added 2 newer Samsung SmartTV's and set them up as RVU clients. Both are connected via Ethernet and both have the most recent firmware update installed. On these RVU clients, I can playback recorded content that resides on my HR34 fine, but when I try to playback recorded content from an HR24, the playback will start in a minimized PIP in the upper left corner of the screen. I can see the video and hear audio, but it never goes to full screen and after about 20 seconds, playback stops and the message comes up saying ----- Playback failed. No audio/video packets received from server. Just to troubleshoot, I have tried changing the connection to coax from the SWIM to a DECA/Ethernet connection, but I still get the same result and error message.
> 
> ...


Can the 34 play programs from the 24s? If so, I'd suspect the RVU software on the new TVs - particularly when connected via DECA to the coax.


----------



## MyDTV (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes I have tried resetting both the HR34 and 24's, also power cycled the CCK but unfortunately no change in behavior. I did check tonight and the 34 can play programs from the 24s fine. Does anyone know if there is a way to roll back firmware on the SamsungTV? When I bought these and powered them on for the first time, both wanted to update the firmware and I did so. I am wondering if maybe a previous version of firmware might solve this issue.


----------

